# Ported Gen4 Glocks maybe available here soon? Already seen in Austria...



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gen4 G19C now available in Austria:

The New Glock 19C Gen4 Compensated - The Firearm Blog

Other ported Gen4 models that are available in Austria are listed in the comments.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Story now is that it was a limited run for European customers only, no current plans to introduce them here.

If you want one (or more), call and let Glock U.S. know!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I shot a friends G-23 sporting a compensated barrel and was very impressed. It indeed made a difference with practically no muzzle rise and recoil was on par with a 9mm in a 40. Softest 40 I've ever shot and being a compact model. I don't know why they discontinued them as an option here in the US? I really liked that G-23.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The ported "C" models are rare enough that most folks never get a chance to shoot one, even though most folks that DO shoot them, really like them. Because most folks have never shot one, they are slow-movers off the retail shelves, so stores don't stock them regularly, which means... (return to top of paragraph).

"C" models are not considered suitable for certain uses, but when you factor-in the fact that you can drop-in a non-ported barrel and get all the benefits and versatility of BOTH a ported and non-ported Glock, I'm surprised that more folks DON'T buy one. I think if Glock offered a two-barrel (ported and non-ported) option for $50-$75 more than the base ported model, they'd fly off the shelves.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've always shied away from the ported Glocks just bc I dont like the way they look, but I read an account from a guy who owns nothing but ported Glocks, and he dispels all the "myths", if you will, about why you should not use ported barrel Glocks. It was a good read.

The Truth About Pistol Barrel Porting! - Glock Talk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw ported Glocks at a cabelas today. They had G17, G19, G22 and G23. They were Gen 3. ($569)


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I put a Lone Wolf ported barrel in my G33. It helps a lot (not as much as a comp barrel in my G32) it's a great gun to carry, the slightly longer barrel gives it a little more oomph. The thing to watch out for is the holster. I carry mine in my G17 holster because that ported barrel sticking out the front gets HOT if you shoot a bunch of rounds then stick it back in your IWB holster. Same thing goes for the G32 w/comp. It goes into a G41 holster. I have to say that the .357 Sig is quite a round even out of the little G33 and the porting makes the recoil bearable for my aging wrists.


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

If I may ask, what was the price on the Lone Wolf ported barrel?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Off the top of my head either $124 or $129 and it just dropped in perfectly, plus I can shoot lead bullets if I so choose. With the .357 Sig though, I just shoot jacketed. I got mine from the Glock Store and shipping was quick.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys, doesn't using a ported barrel,reduce pressure from the barrel,reducing recoil,but also reducing bullet velocity?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not really. Check out this link:

The Truth About Pistol Barrel Porting! - Glock Talk


----------

